# Dogs first retrieves



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Went out to our blind at Nimisila today. Didn’t kill alot of birds but the ones we did meant the world to me and my little lab. My dog is just over a year old and I have done all of his training on my own from videos I’ve watched on YouTube. We took him out today for his first duck hunt and he made his first 2 retrieves on ducks. 1st on a big mallard that he needed some help getting to do my friend went out with the boat to help him see it and then he swam out and brought it back to me on the shore. The 2nd was a coot that swam by and we shot and I took him out of the boat and sent him on the retrieve and he swam all the way out and brought it back all on his own. Fairly far retrieves for him too. It was a great day and I couldn’t ask for more for his first trip. Can only go up from here. Thanks for reading.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats on your pup….looks like you did well with the training and it’s paying off…unless you’re into trials all you need is a good meat and potato dog which will be your friend forever…


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Always a good feeling when your hard work all comes together, and it's always more enjoyable hunting with your 4 legged friend.


----------

